# Fiskars "Unbreakable" handles...



## SWNH (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I broke one. In all honesty, I think it went above and beyond the call of duty though. It got caught in the return stroke on my log splitter last year and put a small crimp in the handle. This year when pounding in a felling wedge, it just snapped (right where the crimp was of course). Sent these pics to Fiskars and they are sending me a new one. All done online.

BTW, I find that friction/skateboard tape really helps with their slippery handles when used with gloves.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 22, 2012)

Um, I don't think being put through an hydraulic press constitutes "normal usage."    Even Cyberdyne Systems T-101 didn't survive that!  

Thanks for sharing the pictures.  They were very nice to replace it.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow. That's something I never thought I'd see.Short of some fool driving over it like the guy did with my Monster Maul 20 yrs ago lol.


----------



## Kenster (Feb 22, 2012)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Um, I don't think being put through an hydraulic press constitutes "normal usage."    Even Cyberdyne Systems T-101 didn't survive that!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures.  They were very nice to replace it.



I agree.  How does that even happen?  I also wouldn't think that the head of a fiskers is the best tool to drive a wedge in, especially a metal wedge.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 22, 2012)

Warranty fraud........................

now Fiskars will have to raise its prices

looks like a piece is missing???
handle appears to be different sizes


----------



## Thistle (Feb 22, 2012)

Kenster said:
			
		

> TreePointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said 'felling wedge',which are normally plastic or wood.Though decades ago when crosscut saws were used,they were  sometimes aluminum.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 22, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> He said 'felling wedge',which are normally plastic or wood.Though decades ago when crosscut saws were used,they were  sometimes aluminum.



I found one of those in my basement. I'll have to post some pics some time.


----------



## SWNH (Feb 22, 2012)

Kenster said:
			
		

> TreePointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plastic felling wedge...keeping the kerf open when I was bucking a log.


----------



## SWNH (Feb 22, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> Warranty fraud........................
> 
> now Fiskars will have to raise its prices
> 
> ...



Nope. One part is lower than the other giving it that illusion.


----------



## sebring (Feb 22, 2012)

that fiskar is used to split wood with, not to be used as wood in a splitter.. :lol:


----------



## SWNH (Feb 22, 2012)

sebring said:
			
		

> that fiskar is used to split wood with, not to be used as wood in a splitter.. :lol:



Damn! I knew I was doing sumt'in wrong...


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

SWNH said:
			
		

> sebring said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got to darn many wheels on your 4 wheeler too! You better get your act together!

lol


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My little Fiskars splitter (old model that is equivalent to current X17) spends more time driving felling wedges than it does splitting wood.


----------



## Tinder (Feb 23, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> Warranty fraud........................
> 
> now Fiskars will have to raise its prices


x2. You give the impression that they are sending you a new one free of charge? Kind of BS if that's really the case.


----------



## SWNH (Feb 25, 2012)

Yea, well the new one arrived today. If they wanted the old one back to verify the damage, they could have asked for it before shipping the replacement.  Whatever...

One noticeable difference is the upsweep of the handle butt end is much more pronounced. Much better hand retention. I might not need the grip tape on it this time.


----------



## barnuba (Feb 25, 2012)

I broke the handle on my X25, similar to you, I sent them pics and had a replacement in hand 5 days later.  Fantastic service!  They've earned a customer for life!!


----------



## Hass (Feb 26, 2012)

How is this warranty fraud?
It broke, plain and simple.

So what if it got stuck somewhere, ran over, dropped from the top of a 20ft ladder... If they're willing to replace it without looking at the broken one, they must not be too worried about it so neither should you.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 26, 2012)

Hass said:
			
		

> How is this warranty fraud?
> It broke, plain and simple.
> 
> So what if it got stuck somewhere, ran over, dropped from the top of a 20ft ladder... If they're willing to replace it without looking at the broken one, they must not be too worried about it so neither should you.



It's all about the language in the warranty.  Most warranties have a "normal use" clause.  If the tool breaks/fails while not being used as intended (abused) or as reasonably expected, then it is not covered under warranty.  If one attempts to make a warranty claim on the knowingly abused tool, then that is fraud.  Plain and simple.

Even if companies know the tool was abused and is not eligible for warranty replacement, many companies replace the the item under warranty to make the customer happy and not take a PR hit.  If many customers do this, it can cut into the company's bottom line and raise prices for everyone.  It also can change a the warranty coverage on future products from a nice lifetime warranty to a 5 year warranty or severely limited warranty to limit replacement costs.  That ruins things for the rest of us who would like to make legitimate warranty claims when needed.

As I stated earlier, Fiskars was very nice to replace the axe, and I'm not complaining that OP got a new axe.  However, do we really think that having the handle strength compromised in a 20+ ton hydraulic spitter (press) is "normal use?"  I don't.


----------



## turbocruiser (Feb 26, 2012)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Hass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree that this was pushing warranty terms past the point of reason.  According to Fiskars the warranty wording is ...

"This product is warranted to the consumer purchaser to be free of defects in material and workmanship for as long as the consumer owns the product. At Fiskars Brands, Inc.'s option, defective product will be repaired, replaced or substituted with a product of equal value. For warranty service, call Fiskars Brands, Inc. at 1-866-348-5661. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights, which may vary from state to state."

This clearly wasn't an issue around "defects in material and workmanship" but instead an issue of misuse.  Its not that I'm "worried about it when Fiskars isn't worried about it" and I am impressed that the OP got the replacement so readily but it clearly is pushing warranty terms past the point of reason and I absolutely would have made myself alone accountable for my mistake by buying a replacement instead of trying to make Fiskars accountable for my mistake.

Edit:  So as not to sound too judgmental, I should also add that IF the OP told Fiskars honestly what happened and Fiskars still sent the replacement then that's totally their decision and doesn't amount to any fraud at all.  However if Fiskars thought the handle simply snapped under regular usage then that's when I would say it is fraud.  Since I don't know I should assume the best but its hard to tell from that first post.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 26, 2012)

I understand.  I've even experienced warranty replacement before I could even explain what happened.

I went into Sears to replace a 3/8" Craftsman ratchet that was slipping badly, and I also had with me a 3" chrome socket extension that I had broken through misuse.  They replaced the ratchet and the extension before I could even explain that I had brought in the extension only as a reference for my purchasing a new one.  I finally was able to tell them that I broke the extension on a 25" breaker bar plus 3 foot cheater pipe when attempting to remove an engine core plug.  I said that I really should have been using an impact extension or a square impact pipe plug socket, but they said not to worry about it and and to just take the new chrome extension free of charge.  Oh well.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 26, 2012)

About 20 yrs ago I found a Craftsman 20ft tape measure on the dirt at a jobsite I was working at.Return spring was toast & it wouldnt retract (this is very common after a couple years of heavy use),so someone clipped the hook off & it wound up inside the case.I took that to Sears that evening & they gave me a new tape measure.Last time a few yrs later I went to exchange a tape measure they opened a desk drawer & gave me a 'remanufactured' one with old case & new tape refill.They used to let you pick a new one off the shelf,but not anymore.Though because of heavy use,the refill wears out fast & the outer case can last for 10 yrs,if its not dropped 20 ft on concrete or smashed somehow.

I dont mind remanufactured tape measures,hard to tell them from new most times.But I wouldnt accept that in a tool that gets swung or struck,such as hammers & axes.


----------



## pen (Feb 29, 2012)

After contacting fiskars asking a few questions about their warranty, here is what they replied with:



> Thank you for your interest in Fiskars.  While we have a very generous warranty replacement program, we do not cover any/all breakages.
> 
> FISKARS LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY:  This product is to be free of defects in materials, manufacture or assembly for the life of the product.  Normal wear, sharpening, industrial use, or damage due to abuse, misuse or neglect are not covered.  Defective products will be repaired, replaced or substituted with the same item or an item of equal value.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sisu (Feb 29, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> After contacting fiskars asking a few questions about their warranty, here is what they replied with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if you try to recreate the scenario in their ad picture and break the handle, you will be hooped.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 29, 2012)

Many years ago, Schrade knives had a "if you lose it, we will replace it" guarentee on their knifes, especially the LB-7.  It was amazing how many consumers then lost their knives.  Needless to say, that guarentee soon went by the wayside....................just sayin


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 29, 2012)

Loan your Fiskars to Danica Patrick. She can wreck anything.  :lol:


----------



## fossil (Feb 29, 2012)

Sisu said:
			
		

> ...So if you try to recreate the scenario in their ad picture and break the handle, you will be hooped.




If you exactly reproduce the conditions shown in the ad picture, the handle won't break...that's the whole point of their ad.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 29, 2012)

Its a composite handle, how much can it cost? Seriously.
Prolly cost 5cents to mass produce in China. So kind of them to replace it for free.


----------



## fossil (Feb 29, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Its a composite handle, how much can it cost? Seriously.
> Prolly cost 5cents to mass produce in China. So kind of them to replace it for free.



Even if they (the handles) were available someplace to the user/consumer (which, to my knowledge, they're not), removing the handle (or remnants thereof) from your tool and installing a new handle would be a real challenging project.  The handle is fastened to the head by threaded fasteners through the top of the handle structure into the bottom of the head.  These fasteners are at the top of the inside of the hollow handle.  With a flashlight, one can get a glimpse of them.  Some very special tools would be required to replace one of these.  I doubt Fiskars even bothers to do that, I imagine they simply replace the whole tool with a new one.  Rick


----------



## Stax (Feb 29, 2012)

Fossil...excellent Robert Quillen quote.  I really like that.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 1, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, I thought they just sent ya a replacement handle. Gotcha


----------

